# 2013 Fertilizer



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here's a report on 2013 supply/demand pricing on fertilizer.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/topproducer/article/future_of_fertilizer_optimistic/


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks!

Still trying to figure out nitrogen application prices for grass hay. I'm planning on doing 25 acres of OG with 150# of anhydrous in late February, weather and ground permitting, after last years test results. Right now, there's not enough moisture in the soil to prevent tearing it up and to get a reasonably good seal.

Ralph.


----------

